# Stone soaking container



## spaceconvoy (Apr 7, 2011)

After a long time searching - which involved checking out the tupperware section of every drug store or supermarket I visited for the past few months - I finally found the perfect stone soaking container. It's big enough to fit two standard size stones, but still fairly compact. Only small problem is because of the rounded bottom corners, the stone sits only on its corners unless you place a small plastic pad underneath to elevate the stone slightly. I like it because it's compact, doesn't take up much room in the fridge, and seems like decent quality plastic... So what do you guys use for your perma-soak stones?

http://www.usphome.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=80493&catid=920


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 8, 2011)

i use a container similar to that, but large enough to hold four stones.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 8, 2011)

Long time searching? Where you trying to find a perfect size or something?

I've always used the cheapest food container from Kroger that was large enough for two stones, as the Bester just sleeps in it which is stored in my laundry room sink.


----------



## monty (Apr 8, 2011)

You mention that it's the right size for your fridge. Do you plan on storing your stones in the fridge? If so, why? I'm not challenging you - just open to learning.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 8, 2011)

so long as it holds my 4 stones, i dont really care what container i use

lucky for me, my plastic container has an airtight lid and makes for no spill when i carry it over to the sink but that was not intended when i dug it out of my basement storage


----------



## sudsy9977 (Apr 8, 2011)

remember one thing...airtight lid plus stones that might be damp equals one thing......green and black dots on your stones.....ask me how i know:eek2:....ryan


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 8, 2011)

Agreed, using a lid with perma-soakers is a bad idea...unless you think the mold makes the stones cut faster:biggrin:


----------



## spaceconvoy (Apr 8, 2011)

I should mention that my fridge right now is a mini-fridge  It seemed like everything was either slightly too small or way too big. 

And I'm storing them in the fridge because I'm in Hawaii, and I think even without a lid they'd be growing green and black dots within a few days at room temps. 

Ryan, I'm assuming your mold experience was at room temps, right? And how does everyone else deal with mold? Is just leaving the lid off good enough, or do you add soap or bleach?


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 8, 2011)

i've been adding 95% isopropyl, because i don't like the smell of bleach, and i haven't had any trouble with mold.


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 8, 2011)

i have never gotten the dots but appreciate the concern. it has two locks on both sides but i keep them unlocked. i guess that keeps enough circulation. its just useful if i need to carry it to the sink or bring them to work for a sharpening demo or something.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 8, 2011)

i have some of mine in a closed container because i need to take them with me places sometimes... no problems so far. I change the water every couple of days though.


----------



## Dave Martell (Apr 8, 2011)

The summer time is mold slime time for my stones. I need to change the water very frequently when the temps go up.


----------



## Adamm (Apr 8, 2011)

I use a bus tub i bought at a restaurant supply store for 5-6 bucks


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 8, 2011)

sharpening in the basement where the stones (and wine) stay a very constant temp for the win!!!!!!!

haha jon


----------



## JBroida (Apr 9, 2011)

yeah yeah... i sharpen enough that the water never stays stagnant for long


----------



## Craig (Apr 11, 2011)

Why would you perma-soak your stones? I keep mine stacked dry in a cupboard with a towel over them.


----------



## JBroida (Apr 11, 2011)

Craig said:


> Why would you perma-soak your stones? I keep mine stacked dry in a cupboard with a towel over them.


 
cause i use them often and i like the convenience of just being able to grab it and start working


----------



## Citizen Snips (Apr 11, 2011)

some stones can have a greater tendency to fracture if you are constantly soaking them and then drying them if you do not take care to do it properly


----------



## rahimlee54 (Apr 11, 2011)

I saw a really good looking small bin yesterday at the dollar store.


----------



## Cadillac J (Apr 11, 2011)

JBroida said:


> yeah yeah... i sharpen enough that the water never stays stagnant for long


 
Performance and convenience...seriously, perma-soak = best thing for Bester 1200 in my experience. I think it was Dave that mentioned it a long time ago, and once I tried it, I haven't looked back.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 11, 2011)

That makes me wonder, I permasoak my king 1k...
Good or bad in your opinions? I like how it feels when I pull it out - nice and muddy ad doesn't dry out after my first knife!


----------

